# Which car to bring to Mexico



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

I am hoping (health permitting) to return to Mexico next winter, to Ajijic//chapala
and Guayabitos.
I have bought a Mustang convertible but kept my KIA Rio. I would much prefer to bring the Mustang - better ride and handling, power, and top-down. But I worry if it is too big a target for theft. The KIA gets better milage but there is no KIA dealer in Mexico (or there wasn't 2 years ago when we were there) and it is hard on bumps.

So that's the dilemma. Mostly, fear of theft. Not many would steal the KIA. Any thoughts on the matter ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that you're about to return. Always enjoy your informative posts elsewhere and hope you will be a frequent poster here.
If you take the usual precautions; alarm, club, etc., I see no reason to worry too much about the Mustang. Buy good insurance and enjoy it. Just don't leave it on the street overnight.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Autos Nuevos y Seminuevos | Marcas | Precios - Yahoo! México Autos

This a list of newer vehicles here.

There's quite a few expats down here that have vehicles that I know only exist in the American market or elsewhere.

The Nissan Tsuru and most VWs are theft targets, particularly the Jetta. In addition, the small Chevy model is also a target. I wouldn't worry so much about the Mustang based on what I know. The Kia wouldn't be a target either because there is no market for its parts.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Don't leave it on the street overnight ?*



RVGRINGO said:


> Glad to hear that you're about to return. Always enjoy your informative posts elsewhere and hope you will be a frequent poster here.
> If you take the usual precautions; alarm, club, etc., I see no reason to worry too much about the Mustang. Buy good insurance and enjoy it. Just don't leave it on the street overnight.


In 2005/06 we spent 3 months driving around Mexico, as far south as San Cristobal de las Casas....and, with the exception of 4 nights at the Hotel San Francisco Plaza in Guadalajara, never once left our vehicle anywhere else BUT on the street overnight, (including Chapala and Ajijic). In addition, the back seat of the car was filled with our belongings that wouldn't fit in the trunk. I know we were tempting fate, but we never once had a problem.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Problem is in major urban areas.*



HolyMole said:


> In 2005/06 we spent 3 months driving around Mexico, as far south as San Cristobal de las Casas....and, with the exception of 4 nights at the Hotel San Francisco Plaza in Guadalajara, never once left our vehicle anywhere else BUT on the street overnight, (including Chapala and Ajijic). In addition, the back seat of the car was filled with our belongings that wouldn't fit in the trunk. I know we were tempting fate, but we never once had a problem.



You are correct, we had many cars back home in Mexico and they were always parked on the street (Mexico City!), we never had a problem.

To be fair, everybody knew about somebody whose car has been broken into, but this normally happened to cars in which goods were left inside.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Leaving goods inside a parked car where they are visible is *NOT* a good idea, whether it be Mexico, or elsewhere. It really is an invitation to thieves who will use an old spark plug to break a window and reach inside.


----------



## Joan & Bobby in Texas (Oct 15, 2009)

*Your car or truck in Ajijic area - safe?*

After reading all these posts, I am scared to bring a car or truck into Mexico. Is it REALLY that bad? If you can't park on the street....where do you park? Right now we have a truck but will be changing to an SUV, if we make the move. Is the Ajijic area that bad also? Just trying to get some ideas of the "idyllic lifestyle" we hear about, but keep hearing more things to tarnish it. Can anyone shed any more light?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. If you do park on the street, you must be sure that there is nothing 'inviting' in your car. As long as the car itself isn't one that is in high demand for parts or 'instant export', you will have no problems. You just have to realize that shiny new cars will get scratched on very narrow streets with bikes and pedestrians competing with traffic. The biggest problem is simply finding a place to park. Mexican towns and cities were designed long before automobiles arrived and parking spots are at a premium. As such, be sure to find a house with a garage or two and, preferably, on the side of the street where parking is not permitted. Life is good here, very good; but it does take some adjusting. I would recommend that you shop for a three year old SUV just in from a lease. It will be better than new and cost a lot less. A new car warranty won't be any good in Mexico anyway. Another option is to make the move with your truck, return it to the USA and buy a vehicle in Mexico if you plan to stay forever. Insurance will cost a bit more but driving back and forth to TX will be much easier and less expensive without having to temporarily import and export the vehicle every trip, which is now required. You do need an FM3 visa to purchase a vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## Joan & Bobby in Texas (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for your quick and informative reply....really appreciated. Don't suppose you can shed any light on moving and traveling with pets???? Where to stay while on the road and do rentals welcome them in the areas?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The moving part is something that you might want to make as simple as possible by having a huge yard sale followed by a furniture sale. Moving stuff is very, very expensive and you will probably find that you can furnish your Mexican home anew for about the price of shipping. Searching and shopping are part of the new adventure.
Travel with pets is not common with Mexicans and you will find few hotels/motels that will accept them. However, some do exist and you might use Google to search for "Pet friendly hotels in Mexico". An option is to stay at the motels de paso (discreet motels for tryists) on the outskirts of every city. They are inexpensive, clean and have XXX TV. However, eat before checking in because you usually won't want to vacate for dinner without keys. Some have a lazy susan in the wall and you can order snacks and 'toys'.


----------

